# Nissan Maxima 1994 - Intermittent Starting Problem



## saloneboy (Sep 1, 2005)

Hi all,

I have a Nissan Maxima 1994. I recently noticed that the engine would come on, but would not start. So I proceeded to change the battery. with the new battery, I am still having the same problem. However, I notice that if I play around with the gear in park position "P", it would start. So everytime I have to keep pushing and pulling the shift stick around the 'P' postion until I get to the right poin where it would start. Any help on how to fix this problem will be very appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## ALSET (Aug 18, 2005)

Sounds like either a bad nuetral safety switch or an adjustment .
Will it start if you put it into nuetral "N" ?


----------



## saloneboy (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks for your quick response. When I put the engine on, shift to "N" and then try to start it, it does start.





ALSET said:


> Sounds like either a bad nuetral safety switch or an adjustment .
> Will it start if you put it into nuetral "N" ?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

shifter bushings or neutral safety switch.
getting VERY common right now.


----------

